# Pioneer Elite VSX 91 question.



## celsing77 (Aug 15, 2008)

I am looking for a new a/v receiver, has anyone had any experience with the vsx 91? A local retailer has one on sale for 600 dollars. Seems like a good deal, would you consider another choice for 600-800 dollar budget?


----------



## texfrazer (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't know a ton about the VSX 91 (though I have an older Pioneer 1014, and I really, really like it). However, I do know that the 9X series Pioneer Elites are on the way out since they are last year's models. This year's models are the 0X series (VSX 01, VSX 03, etc.).

Also, $600 seems a bit high to me for the 91 at this time of the prodcut cycle. Vann's has the Onkyo 805 (which many people at the Shack rave about) for a little less than $700, which fits your price range (and tempts me - as long as the wife isn't looking :whistling: ).

If you were getting a great deal on the 91 (say $350 or so), then I would get it in a heartbeat, but if you're looking to spend about $600 anyway, I would look more toward the Onkyo 805 instead of paying what I would consider to be normal prices for last year's model - but that's just me. 

Also, don't forget to check out the Shack's shopping store, as you can get some good deals there as well.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

It looks like the VSX91 is still a current product as it's still listed as such on the website with an MSRP of $1200. Half price before the product is officially discontinued sounds like a great deal to me. I've always been a fan of the Elite receivers and the MCACC, however a lot has changed with Audessey in the last two years. Looking between the two, power is for practical purposes the same, features pretty much the same. Only thing that really catches my eye is 2 HDMI in on the Pio and 3 for the Onkyo. To me, that would be a deal maker.


----------



## celsing77 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input I really appreciate it. I have heard a little bit about the the Onkyo so i will have to check that out. The place selling said they were getting rid of last years model for the new 0x series, hence the lower price. It seems like a good deal, but having an extra HDMI would be better. Thanks again.


----------

